# Family Guy DirecTV Spoof



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Who all here saw last nights (11/2/08) episode of Family Guy. The part where Cleveland and Quagmire were chained in the Basement forced to watched the DirecTV help channel. I thought that was so funny. So I though so appropriate to post that here. What did you all think?

SHOW PLOT:

"*"Baby Not On Board"* is an episode of _Family Guy_ and originally aired on November 2, 2008.[1] The Griffin family wins a year of free gas, and decide to take a vacation to the Grand Canyon. Lois soon realizes they left Stewie at home, and the family rushes home to get him."


----------



## rhambling (Dec 19, 2007)

LMOA, i thought it was a great spoof

dang, cant find any screencaps of the show.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

:lol: It was pretty darn funny. Here's a link to the episode on Hulu:

http://www.hulu.com/watch/42063/family-guy-baby-not-on-board


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Loved it.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

Bring Back Tanya!!!


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Araxen said:


> Bring Back Tanya!!!


That would justify Quagmire's Boner:lol:


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Very Funny!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

That was pretty funny, I also liked when they did the TiVo spoof 2 or 3 seasons ago. I also loved on last nights episode how they made many allusions to Home Alone, without going to overboard. That show never stops being creative.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

They re-aired this episode on Fox last Sunday night and I just got a chance to watch it again. 

I couldn't stop laughing. I wonder how the writer brought that idea to bear fruit, since I've got to believe a *decent* amount of the population wouldn't get the joke/reference....but needless to say even my wife got a chuckle out of the fact that the barker channel's annoyance and repetitiveness made it to my favorite show.

:hurah:


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I saw it again too. Very funny to see that.


----------



## digidan (Apr 24, 2006)

Try to pull the same spoof with Dish Network: Not Funny.


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> :lol: It was pretty darn funny. Here's a link to the episode on Hulu:
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/watch/42063/family-guy-baby-not-on-board


I am going to watch it right now! LOL sounds funny


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

HAHA the show was funny...i liked it...maybe i should watch more family guy.


----------

